# Greenthumb518's Lawn Journal - Williamsburg VA - 2021 lookback



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

*Williamsburg VA (zone 7b)*
Front yard = 4.2k sq ft
Back yard = 5k sq ft
Small side yard = 1.2k sq ft
Large side yard = ~15k sq ft

*Overall state of things (Jan 2021)*
State of the grass in all yard areas is very poor (about 50/50 grass vs. weeds)
Thin grass, dirt visible in most areas
In-ground irrigation is poorly inefficient and does not provide 100% coverage
Major drainage issues causing runoff trenches and compaction
Over 20 large and small trees removed in Nov 2020

*Backyard (March 2021)*


----------



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

*Spring Renovation (March 2021)*
3/4/21 - Front & Back - Dethatched and core aerated
3/5/21 - Back - Overseeded with 45 lbs of Titan RX TTTF
3/5/21 - Back - 35 lbs of LESCO Starter Fertilizer 18-24-12
3/5/21 - Back - Covered with straw to combat the inevitable washout
3/17/21 - Front - Overseeded with 30 lbs of Titan RX TTTF
3/17/21 - Front - 15 lbs of LESCO Starter Fertilizer 18-24-12
3/17/21 - Front - Covered with straw
4/14/21 - Front & Back - Overseeded some extra Titan RX TTTF into washed out and thinner areas
4/15/21 - Front - 64 lbs of Milorganite 6-4-0
4/15/21 - Back - 64 lbs of Milorganite 6-4-0
4/27/21 - Front - 
4/27/21 - Back - 

*Applications (Spring/Summer 2021)*
5/16/21 - Front - 5 lbs Bug B Gon Lawn Insect Granular Insecticide
5/16/21 - Back - 5 lbs Bug B Gon Lawn Insect Granular Insecticide
5/26/21 - Back - 10 lbs of Scotts DiseaseEx (Azoxystrobin) (I had noticed what looked like Brown Patch or major dog pee spots)
5/27/21 - Front - 50 lbs of Ecoscraps Organic Fertilizer 4-2-0
5/27/21 - Back - 50 lbs of Ecoscraps Organic Fertilizer 4-2-0
6/17/21 - Front - 10 lbs of Scotts DiseaseEx (Azoxystrobin)
6/17/21 - Front - 5 lbs of Bayer BioAdvanced Fungus Control (Propiconazole)
6/17/21 - Back - 10 lbs of Scotts DiseaseEx (Azoxystrobin)
6/17/21 - Back - 5 lbs of Bayer BioAdvanced Fungus Control (Propiconazole)
7/3/21 - Front - Spot Spray with Quinclorac + MSO [3gal @ 1.5oz per 1 gal] (Lots of crabgrass popping up)
7/19/21 - Front - Spot Spray with Quinclorac + MSO [3gal @ 1.5oz per 1 gal]

*Soil Test (August 2021)*


----------

